# Kayak Trailer - Pro or Con- Add your trailer pic



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm interested in this too as I am still seriously thinking of getting a PA14 and will need a trailer if I do. A friend in SA has insisted on building a trailer for me, my question, what is the estimated cost of materials to build a kayak trailer (excluding labour obviously)?


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

One option you might consider is easy trailer Australia. They have a range of folding, take apart trailers that are reasonably priced if you don't prefer to build your own.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

this isn't a photo but a link to a whole series of reports on DIY from when I built my trailer. I'm a definite trailer fan and use mine all the time - the yaks are almost always in there and ready to go with very little set up etc required...

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=45330&p=464446&hilit=scratch+built+trailer#p464446

cheers

John


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

xxx


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's mine - a 40yo small box trailer converted to carry the yak. A bit of welding here and there including a draw bar extension and it works great. The rear wheels/roller set up makes it very easy to load and unload the yak and the trailer itself allows all the wet and sandy stuff to travel home out of the car. I did plan on using the Hobie wheels as the rear rollers, but the axle was too wide so I used wheels and axle off the $20 supercheap trolley. Having the yak and gear ready to go on the on the trailer means an easy get away and no real rush to tidy up when I get home.

If you've got the room, a trailer is the way to go I reckon.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a folding trailer for my AI



It's an aluminum so it's light (38 kg) and when I need space in the garage


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,

Got a trailer for mine, a redco for around $700. Pro's can have it set up and ready to launch prior to arrival. Cons, don't get out as much as my new place has a single driveway so it's a pain juggling access and moving the car or boat to get the kayak and trailer out.

Karl


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Had two trailers, in the end hated them both. Grow some muscle and rack the yak. But maybe if I had a real hobie trailer my mind might be changed..


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

SurfanFish said:


> Cheater, it would have been you I was following on the South Gippy one day last year. Remember admiring the impressive trailer at the time.
> 
> In two minds whether to modify an 8 X 4 or go for an easy trailer but in no hurry.


I'd guess you could find me most W/Es heading down the Sth Gippy or Bass Hwys as I tend to fish the lang lang to PI a fair bit
The trailer tows well as you probably noticed and I dout if the fuel costs change towing it , where as the yak on the roof did use more fuel

I'm not sold on the easy trailer myself I did some mods to one a year or so back which carried a PA + some storage that would have over loaded the axle -- which I dout as a pressed steel thing has an ADR rating on it

I would have made the trailer a little wider than 4 ft but just used some SH stuff I had laying around than included the axle 
the flat roof has been used to carry my open canoe which is 16.5 ft

by the way the trailer is also reg as a boat trailer , that is so the over hang is legal and cant be kicked out off car and boat trailer parking spots near boat ramps


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaaa


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Yak4ever said:


> So far only one member who does not like having a trailer and the rest all in favour, Count me in! Now to get all the ideas lined up and make a start.
> Bruce


about the biggest problem you will have with a trailer is a lot of launch spots aren't trailer frendly - down here around Melb there are a lot of places around Port Phillip Bay that dont have room for trailers so you can end up only launching and parking at boat ramps

This cuts down launch spots compaired to roof rack transport - Myself it's not a problem as I fish the other bay where there seams to be room to park a semi at most launch sites


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

salticrak said:


> What are the regs for the amount of overhang allowed on a box trailer. I may look to use a trailer for the trip down to SWR. A mate has a 3m tinnie trailer that may be an option too. I am going to take both the stealth 575 and A.I.


it seams 1.2 meters in Qld -- check out

http://tmr.qld.gov.au/Safety/Vehicle-st ... loads.aspx

Here in Vic there a no overhang rule - no loads are aloud to hang out past the end off the trailer 
However a Reg Boat trailer can have over hang --


----------

